# Interest group forums > Electrical Contracting Industry Forum > Electrical Load Shedding Forum >  Change over switch for a Inverter

## Daveleigh

Hi There, I am going to install a Inverter 5000W 48V, and want to install a change over switch, can I get an automatic change over switch..? if so where and what make would you recommend..?

----------


## GCE

Hi 

The regulations ask for a by pass switch - This switch is to bypass the unit if it fails so that the owner of the installation can carry on until you get to repair it.

Unless I am not understanding correctly , why would you want to be in an auto transfer switch as most inverters basically have that facility built in.

----------

